# BMW E46 330d - Correction & Zaino Full Monty



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Today's detail, involving all of Stu, Bryan and myself throughout the day was a rather cracking BMW E46 330d in a mid-blue metallic. Very nice car, and the colour really suited it IMHO.

The detail was originally meant to be Bryan and myself... but then Bryan landed jury duty, so Stu came along to help me in the morning and then Bryan dashed over after court to help me finish of and to do all of the leather... so a busy day for us all 

When we arrived, the car was already washed and was sitting in the garage ready to be clayed. Meguiars Mirror Glaze Blue clay was all that was needed to remove the light contamination on the car, using Meguiars Last Touch as a lube. With the car now clayed, it was time for machine polishing...

Again, the care the owner shows this car was becoming obvious, as while there were swirls, what were there were on the whole very light. It was already in good condition, though with some RDS (shallow) in the finish, I decided to go for Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD3.02) for the correction work...

The swirls before, hard to see in the pics due to being very light and the colour also being light:










Intensive polish was worked as follows:


Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
Begin to work at 1200rpm, 2 passes
Work at 1500rpm, 5 passes
Work at 1800rpm, 5 passes till residue clear
Refine at 1200rpm, 2 passes

In action...










And the results of the correction stage only, burnishing with Final Finish still to follow...










Onto the bonnet:










Results after correction:



















The rear 3/4 had the same light swirling:










Correcting...










And corrected...










Before on the driver's door...










And after correction...










Once fully corrected, the whole car was then burnished to a higher gloss using Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD) on a Meguiars W9006 tan finishing pad to get the paint looking as good as possible before the Zaino treatment. Applied as follows:


Spread at 600rpm, 1 pass
Begin working at 900rpm, 2 passes
Work at 1200rpm, 4 - 5 passes
Work at 1500rpm, 4 - 5 passes
Refine at 1200rpm, 3 - 4 passes
Burnish at 900rpm, 2 - 3 passes

Lights had some light swirling also...










Corrected using the PC and Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish:










Paying attention to the detail, the BMW badge also had light swirling...










Corrected as the lights using 106FF on the PC, 4" pad:










Some afters of the car before Zaino:























































Then it was time for the Zaino.

First up, Z-AIO was applied to the paintwork by hand using a foam applicator pad. Worked in for a few passes with medium pressure, and the residue left as I worked around the car - took about an hour to complete and by the time I had finished the residue where I started was dry and ready to remove (swipe tested), so this was removed with a microfibre towel.

The car was then wiped down with Z-6, a light spritz on the paint and then wiped over with a microfibre towel and then buffed with a dry towel.

Next up was Z-2. Using ZFX, an ounce was mixed with 5 drops of ZFX and vigorously shaken until my arm near fell off (about two minutes, and anyone thinking any innuendo, stop now! ).. This was then applied to the car using the soft side of a Sonus German applicator pad, working my round the car it took about 20 mins. I then left the car for a short time, swipe tested the residue and it was good to remove, so was removed with a microfibre towel. Quite warm today, the Zaino was bonding and drying nicely.

Wipedown with Z-6 as above.

Z-2 applied, 2nd layer, as above.

Wipedown with Z-6 as above.

Third and final later of Z-2 applied, and buffed off.

Before the final grand finale of Z-8 was used, the car was tidied up... Glass was polished using Z-12, Tyres and trim were dressed using Z-16. Exhaust tips were polished with wirewool grade 0, and then polished by hand using Autoglym Metal Polish. Wheels were waxes with Smartwax Rim Wax. Leather was cleaned with Z-9, and then treated with Z-10...

Before the car was rolled out, it received Z-8... lightly spritzed onto the paint and then wiped quickly to spread before turning to a dry side of the microfibre towel to buff clear.

Job done, time to roll the cars outside for the afters:





























































































































































































































































Many thanks to Steven, the owner for the continuous supply of coffee, biscuits and bacon rolls! :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work Dave, awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Stunning Job, looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

lost for words, that is a really wet and glossy finish, well done chaps


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

spot on work as usual dave:thumb:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic work there - The colour is superb, I think its called Estoril Blue - I don't think thats a standard colour for the E46's, it was saved only for the M3's, and those who wish to pay extra to have it done on their non-M3 E46, under the "Individual" programme I think.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> Fantastic work there - The colour is superb, I think its called Estoril Blue - I don't think thats a standard colour for the E46's, it was saved only for the M3's, and those who wish to pay extra to have it done on their non-M3 E46, under the "Individual" programme I think.


I bet you're a riot at a dinner party:lol:

Only kidding mate:thumb:

Cracking work dave!


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Amazing finish, love the badge shots!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

isherdholi said:


> Fantastic work there - The colour is superb, I think its called Estoril Blue - I don't think thats a standard colour for the E46's, it was saved only for the M3's, and those who wish to pay extra to have it done on their non-M3 E46, under the "Individual" programme I think.


You are spot on, the colour is Estoril Blue, and it was special order.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Expected no less from you and the guys. Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Fantastic work as always:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mmm that looks lovely! Some great close up shots at the end too.

Hope Bryan doesn't get a long sentance


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

superb results as usaul guys first class.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Hope Bryan doesn't get a long sentance


They'll probably throw away the key eh LOL!!

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

blr123 said:


> They'll probably throw away the key eh LOL!!
> 
> Bryan


:lol:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice work from the team :thumb: love that colour as well ad it certainly looks the mutts after the polish and zaino treatment


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Paint looks very slick! Great work.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Fantastic work Dave. Owner should be very proud. Does the Z16 spray? My blackfire has started to spray.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> Fantastic work Dave. Owner should be very proud. Does the Z16 spray? My blackfire has started to spray.


As in sling up the sides of the car? Nope, it doesn't... apply only small smounts, dab any loose product away with a cloth, and never had any issue with it slinging yet


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow!! Fantastic Dave...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Cracking job, the amount of shine and gloss is amazing even in low light.


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, simply awesome work, colour suits the car too


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

N8KOW said:


> Fantastic work Dave. Owner should be very proud.


He is!

Thanks again to Dave, Bryan and Stu, you guys put in a heck of a shift.:thumb:

As you say, the car wasn't _too_ bad before you got to it but once you notice the swirls thats _all_ you notice!

Am very impressed with the Zaino stuff, especially the way the paint feels. I have never felt paintwork which feels so silky- I spent a long time in the garage alone with the car last night, just carressing her, errrm, I mean it. 
It gives a great depth to the paint which is something I haven't often seen on light metallics.

Walking into the garage during the afternoon yesterday and seeing Bryan cleaning the end of my rear armrest with a toothbrush is something that will always remind me of the attention to detail you guys put in:thumb:

Thanks to all for the comments on the car. As I said to the guys yesterday, and without meaning to sound like a girl, the colour was the reason I bought this particular car. As has been said, it is Estoril Blue which was M3 only unless you ordered it through the individual program. It cost the original owner somewhere in the region of £900, and if it hadn't been a 330d which had metallic paint as standard it would have been closer to £1500!

Once again thanks to all three of you, not only for the detail but for letting me get in the way and for your advice on how I can keep the car looking the way it does at the moment.:thumb:

Now I have to decide whether I risk taking it out today when it might rain.......


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work again lads. I like the look of the trim after you had dressed it.

Take it out mate and watch as the water beads run up the bonnet when your driving along.

oh, i love the badge detail too.


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

deadly work lads


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice finish there guys 

Zaino doing it's stuff again.....


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice finish, lovely colour, well done


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stevoraith said:


> He is!
> 
> Thanks again to Dave, Bryan and Stu, you guys put in a heck of a shift.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Hi Steven, you're most welcome. It was a very rewarding and enjoyable day, and we're glad you are happy with the results!

Any questions, you have my number and can PM me, so just ask! :thumb:


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Wouldnt expect anything less from u 

Fantastic work on a lovely car and colour.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a hard shift, but the final results are cracking. Top work to all envolved!!!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

It's lovely blue! Great job, Dave!:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work Dave was not expecting much as the interior garage shots were grainy (no dig or gripe intended as my photography is far from professional) BUT was absolutely blown away by the first outside shot cracking work well done


----------



## naycrx (May 23, 2008)

looks good


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

Lovely work as usual mate


----------



## karburn (Feb 1, 2008)

That really is a fun color, and your meticulous attention to detail is obvious. The results speak, or should I say shout, for themselves.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there - lovely finish as usual :thumb:


----------



## Advancedcarproducts (Jan 9, 2006)

I love Estoril, although that's not how you normally see it! Great work!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> cracking work Dave was not expecting much as the interior garage shots were grainy (no dig or gripe intended as my photography is far from professional) BUT was absolutely blown away by the first outside shot cracking work well done


"Blown away by the first outside shot"........maybe *I* should take up photography then eh.........cause that one was taken *moi* 

Bryan (Bailey) :lol:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Hiya Dave, just reading over this thread again to help me decide which Zaino products I'm gonna buy. I love the Z-16 for the tyres and your correction is absolutley perfect, superb Job.

Nathan


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

fantastic work as usual


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome work dave, the bmw looks like its just left the paint booth at bavaria

i mean that zaino is fantastic stuff when used properly.


pardon me for asking dave but what would/should the minimum charge be for that sort of job??


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

That's stunning Dave, I might just buy some Zaino for my Topaz Blue bimmer...

Since when did you become a sealant convert?!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The choice of products complement the car's paint-work nicely.


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

The usual super finish there Dave, and love those in that colour. I've always had my eye out for a Compact in Estoril Blue but never seen one.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

That's one awesome car man:doublesho

Proper work :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Two resurrections in one day... :lol::lol:

Cheers for the further kind words guys


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, since this has been revived I may as well ask Dave a question! I'm struggling a bit with applying the Z16 to the tyres.

Tried using a sponge applicator which just soaked up the product and applied very little to the tyres 
Currently trying to apply it with an old microfibre (rubbing it on) but finding I'm not really getting a good or even finish.

Can't remember how you did it Dave, whats the secret?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've got a fairly hard foam tyre applicator which I got from Motorgeek - got a smooth yellow top and black foam, which seems to work well but I use a little pressure as the watery Z16 can soak in quite a lot so a little pressure can squeeze it back out... try making lots of passes over the area as well, and I tend to go for two applications 

Hope that helps


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree - a fantastic job.. never seen anything like it before!

I am thinking about buying an electric polisher as my arms are worn out. I have clyed the car (silver bmw 330ci m sport) but I want a deeper shine on it. I have used the clay - then super resin - then autoglym extra gloss but I want better. I remove the polish with and then rub over with a micro fibre cloth.. seems o do the job and the water beads off lovely but what can i do next to get that deeper shine? Keep on polishing wiht the cloth/buffer or keep adding polish and buff it with the machine? Any ideas are most appreciated..

Cheers


Mike


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Oooh I like that, attention to the badge is awsome. I'll remember that.
Cracking job.


----------

